# Cardiff - Europes youngest Capital - Beautiful Civic Center



## michaelroyboy (Jun 19, 2007)

cardiff said:


> Not many regional cities to rival Cardiff in the UK. Bristol is way behind Cardiff in terms of development - yes they have alot of history, yet Cardiff is the older settlement (over 2000 years)[/QUOTECardiff can not compete againt Bristol, Bristol is so much nicer than cardiff, a really pretty city with alot of history and nice friendly people( rather like swansea there then, nice friendly people) i find cardiff/newport(one of the same really, they should put the two towns together)people not friendly at ALL. No cardiff will never be like bristol.hno:


----------

